# Hunting Coyote's from a tree stand?



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello, I am just curious, where I hunt in southern MN it is mainly waist to chest high grass and fairly flat. It makes it virtually impossible to sit in the gound, and still see, so i am just seeing if anyone has ever hunted coyotes from a tree stand. I was considering trying to hunt this fall from a tree stand with either a rabit or a wood pecker decoy and a wireless caller. If anyone could give me input or tips.

Also, I am just about to gett a new Rifle. It is a basic savage bolt .223 from gander mountian. it is about $330, with a stock scope. I am just wondering if it is worth the money. I am not looking to shoot extended distances I am just looing for an upgrade from my 22 mag.

Thanks for any input


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

mrz0703

Personally on the rifle deal, skip the scope package deal and just purchase the rifle. Then shop scopes and decide on exactly what you want. The scopes included in packages are generally basic and will not do the rifle or your shooting ability justice. This just my opinion, but I have arrived at my way of thinking from past scope purchasing mistakes. To me, the scope is a huge part of it, the rifle is just the instrument being used.

My wife never understood why I am always looking for a new scope until she purchased a high dollar camera wanting to get into photography. After a week with the zoom lense that camera with her camera she wanted to upgrade. :lol:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

mrz0703, I'm no expert predator hunter, but I do have more experience then the average guy does.

I understand the terrain problem of very thick cover. No matter how thick the cover is there must be somekind of openings, dirt roads etc.

Those are the places you want to make stands at, you want those animals to come out in the open to see what is making that noise.

You really don't need a big opening 20-30' more is better but that well do. If it is that close you need to be using a shotgun rather then a rifle.

I'm a western hunter, we do have places with very thick cover and wooded areas also, not everything is desert out west.

I don't know anybody that uses a tree stand to predator hunt, I'm sure it works but it is a big wast of time I'd think getting in and out.

Most successful predator callers make lots of stands in a day, climbing up and down a tree all day ain't going make it in my opinion. :wink:

It all boiles down to what you think is best, time and experience well teach you better then anyone person can, so go for it and good luck.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

If a treestand is your only option then so be it. Plus, they may not be expecting you to be in the air, so you might be able to catch them off guard. I'm looking into hunting yotes from a treestand myself, actually. There's some land across the street from my new neighborhood that's only used for biking. I'd kind of like to sneek in there and arrow myself a dog. Tell me how you do, and vice-versa. I need all the tips I can get!


----------

